# Best scope to buy for 243 bdl for about $200



## Toneloc68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I have a nice 243 BDL that I use for ND deer hunting. I would like to get rid of the old junky Tasco scope on there. I have about $200 to spend.

What would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If I had $200 to buy a decent scope I'd probably go with something like this: http://www.opticsplanet.net/nikon-rifle ... -9x40.html


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

just remember,,,,what you cant see....you can't shoot,, i have lots of friends that have $500 rifles with $750 scopes


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would look at the sightron models that fit the price range. I have 4 of them now, and I have found them every bit the equal of the higher priced brands, with equal the warranty, and no need to use it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Simmons 3-9x40, I paid less than $100. Love it

I recently purchased a Nikon, I think the one mentioned above, very nice, clear. It's 3-9x40. I think I paid around $150


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would go to Scheels and look at their outfitter scopes. They are in your price range, clear, and come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

check out a burris fullfield II. I do somewhat agree with the comment about cant shoot what you see. at the same time there are plenty of people that shoot deer looking thru a 40 dollar simmons or tasco every year. my general rule is to spend at least 200 just because they last a while longer and youget alot clearer view. from what i have seen with the burris it is just as good if not better than the all mighty leoupold stuff but quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

so this got me thinking and i started to look at the specs of 3 differant companies scopes in the 200 dollar range. here is what i came up with. this is all for a 3x9x40

Leupold rifleman
-eye relief 3.7"
-1/2" MOA adjustments at 100yrds
-max MOA adjustments at 100 yrds
--elevation 56
--windage 52
-light transmission 82%
-actual max magnification 8.5X
-lifetime warranty
manufactured in USA

Nikon Buckmaster
-eye relief 3.6"
-1/4" MOA adjustments at 100yrds
-max MOA adjustments at 100 yrds
--elevation 80 
--windage 80
-light transmission 92%
-actual max magnifcation 9x
-lifetime warranty
Manufactured in china or maybe japan

Burris fullfield II
-eye relief 3.1"-3.8"
-1/4" MOA adjustment at 100yrds
-max MOA adjustment at 100yrds
--elevation 50
--windage 50
-light transmission 95%
- actual max magnification 9x
-lifetime warranty
Manufacured in both phillipines and USA. (depends on demand at the time)

all of that being said why the hell would anybody buy the leupold? i can understand the whole made in the usa thing but maybe thats what is wrong with industry in the US today(an inferior product for the same price as the other guys) isnt that why GM and Chrysler are in the hole right now? I will tell you right now my choice would be burris hands down. they are at least american owned and operated(greeley Colorado).


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I would look at the Burris fullfield II with the baliticplex. I have one on a 308 and have had good luck with it. It has been on the rifle for a couple years and many rounds. So far it has not deviated from zero at 100 yards and for the price has good clarity. I would not hesitate to buy another one. I picked mine up online for $189 +shipping.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> If I had $200 to buy a decent scope I'd probably go with something like this: http://www.opticsplanet.net/nikon-rifle ... -9x40.html


This one would get my vote.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

duckslyr said:


> so this got me thinking and i started to look at the specs of 3 differant companies scopes in the 200 dollar range. here is what i came up with. this is all for a 3x9x40
> 
> Leupold rifleman
> -eye relief 3.7"
> ...


Leupy and burris are both not made in the usa and if you want to go by operations leupy is out in oregon. Why would you not get the buckmaster better glass, more adjustment and better adjusment than both burris and leupy.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

the nikon is a good scope but the burris definatly has better glass


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would disagree, I have several Buckmasters and the glass is very good. I used to have a Burris Signature, a step up from the Fullfield line, the Nikon glass is as good as the glass in my Signature was.

I also got ****ty customer service from Burris on several occasions. Maybe they have improved in that area, but the service was such that they lost me as a customer. There are just too many scopes out there in the same price range that are as good or better than Burris.

Sightrons are good as well.

Stay away from the Leupold Rifleman line. IIRC that line is imported, NOT made in the USA and barely on par with Tasco.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would have to agree that the nikon glass is a step up from the burris glass i have seen.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

look at the stats. nikons glass is good but its not as good as burris. i have owned both and like the burris better so i guess its all just a matter of opinion.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It is a matter of opinion. And the stats are inflated. Compare them side by side, you'll see the difference if you keep an open mind. I wasn't sold on Nikon either until I started comparing scopes side by side.

Printed stats do not prove anything, look through them side by side and compare the clarity, crispness and overall image viewed through the scope.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

going by the stats that you have it would mean that burris has better glass than a nightforce and that is definatley not true. In a side by side comparison the nikon is just better. I have shot burris euro or black diamond and that is about as good as the buckmaster but it should be for about 700 more.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup like a lot of people are saying the Burris FF2 or the Buckmasters. I don't think for themoney you could go wrong. The only diff. between the two Is IMO the light transmission on the FF2 is better. Got one on the .270 and it just put down the first buck of its life this last sat. at 170 yds. I love it. Both are great choices.!!!Another one you might want to look at in that range is the Nikon "Primos" scope its 199.99 and is similar in glass to and if you are one for the range circles on the scope it's great!! :beer:


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought a nice burris timberline new from dealer on ebay fo 119.00. very clear scope. marty


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I've never shot the rifle version of the Bushnell 3200, but have shot and hunted with 2 pistol versions of this scope and love it.

http://www.natchezss.com/Category.cfm?c ... le%20Matte


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

The last few years I've gone a different route and had bought most of my optics used from gunshops and gun shows. The last I bought was a Bushnell 4000, a $400+ scope, for $175. I can usually find leupold VXIIs for $150-$200 and Burris Signitures have been bought for $175 for a 2x8 to $225 for a 3x12 with AO.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

Leupold is the stellar choice over Nikon or Burris, actually the others don't even compare. Give it a try before you buy and call Burris and you will know first hand on how they treat customer, very sad. I refuse to even buy a Burris base or rings.

Leupold's overall customer service, quality and price cannot be matched.

I have bought used Vari-X II's for under $150 off of auction sites and they had problems. I sent them into Leupold just to receive a new in box VX-II's as replacements.

I have also buy lightly used Leupold VX-II's for under $190, knowing if they ever have problems, they are covered for life guaranteed no hassles.

Ballistic Reticles are a sales hype, I don't fall into them. Know you firearm and shoot it at the ranges you intend to use it. If you cannot shoot it at extreme ranges then please don't rely on a reticle to get you there. They serve a purpose for military snipers, but they have the training and a spotter.

By the way, very nice choice of 243 Winchester for deer and in a nice rifle platform.

yooper77


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So for $200.000 you have a whole choice of options if you are willing to look used. If you want new, the VXI 3x9 40mm is as good a buy as any. Glass quality better eye relief than the Rifleman, or Nikons or Burris. They are friction adjustment vs click but from helping a buddy set his up, and having the LR reticle option as well it was a good fit on his .243. Killed a nice doe at 311 yards standing this fall with it.

But all that aside, I would look at a used VariX II or a VXII! If you are patient and watch the ebay sales or other auction sites, you can get one used for under $200.00 shipped. None of the listed scopes so far new compare to them in actual real world low light conditions, plus the warranty is lifetime period. One word of caution is to always get the SN on a used Loopy as there have been a rash of knock offs being presented as originals!!!!

Leupold will tell you if the scope is theirs and when it was made and if it has had any changes to it. The other nice advantage is that for another $90.00 you can have elevation turret added by Leupold. I am having them added to a couple of mine this winter. While this will not make a person a long range shooter, once you have your load and bullet dialed in, and know the range, it takes the guess work out of hold over.

Again one of the best assets of this scope over any of the others boils down to eye relief and that can be the difference in getting the shot or not more times than I can remember of the 30 years of using Leupold's. I have used or own other optics, but I keep coming back to Leupold's for this reason.

People may want to quibble about where they are made, but the bottom line is the glass is not Chinese made it is made in Japan and we all know that they make some of the best glass for optics right next to the German made glass!!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I've used the heck out of leupold and nikon monarch scopes, both were durable and held their zero even after being knocked around quite a bit, the leupolds even the vxI had better clarity, but I'm not sure it is worth the extra cost. you can get a nikon team primos 3-9 monarch scope for around $200 at optics planet and a leupold vx1 for a similar price, both are reliable and have decent glass, lifetime warrenties to boot.


----------



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

Any of the above mentioned will perform well on a deer rifle. My only suggestion would be to go with a 3x9 Power which should assist with running shots.May want to consider a 50mm objective as well, if you post in evenings and are confronted with a low light shooting situation.Just my 2cents.


----------

